# Cucumbers



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## U&A

Happened to us last year. I see the color and I think the plant is outgrowing the nutrient supply and nitrogen supply. 

This is assuming your garden has the standard 12 hours of daylight and 12 hours of dark or somewhere around that.


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## bubmiller

Are there seeds in them? Might be lack of pollination


----------



## U&A

Maybe they’ve been watching too much of the news and the cucumbers are identifying themselves as An apple.


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## farmer steve

Do you remember what variety? Possible lack of water. Some of my stuff has been a little weird with all the 90* days we have been having.


----------



## Del_

They are over mature. The yellow hue is the clue.

If they are not the small pickling type they may be a gynoecious variety and not getting good pollination.


----------



## holeycow

I don't know what's wrong with your cucs TNT. I will go with the over-mature, and throw in an overwatered for good measure.

I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to throw a different vegetable in here. Sorry, but there's not much action in this section and I thought we could just keep this going for you and me 

anyway, I built this so I could grow some sweet corn, for one thing..








Lately, Several of my corn plants are yellowing in the growth whorl and one got slightly wet and didn't unfurl at all. I discarded that plant. Don't mind the white powder, it is diatomaceous earth I sprinkled yesterday to perhaps deal with an unknown bug that is eating the edges of the leaves. I haven't found the little buggers yet. I think they come out at night.








thanks for any help!

back to the cucs...


----------



## farmer steve

@holeycow Yellowing in corn is usually a sign of nitrogen deficiency. Over watering can also prevent the plant from taking up nutrients. Just curious to what variety you are growing. More pics of the bug eaten leaves.


----------



## holeycow

Pics...


----------



## holeycow

I dont know why they are sideways. Sorry!


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## holeycow

TNTreeHugger said:


> LOVE that greenhouse.
> I often think about getting one, but the older I get the less I want to fool with all that.



here, we rarely have nights above 12C (53f) This morning, a few minutes ago, it was 7.5C (45f). We can have a frost anytime. Tomatoes and cucumbers are always at risk.

So I built a plastic shelter. From scratch. It turned out to be more detail than I expected. We can have snowload here, so I made it collapse-proof with a good roof slope and more than average bracing. Most of the "kits" are very expensive and not very strong.

we would prefer a beautiful wooden one. This will do for now.

we didn't start anything in the house, and just got the roof plastic on about a week ago, so everything is late..oh well.


----------



## holeycow

This is a while ago, and shows the structure better.

I made a couple of bending jigs and it worked out ok.


----------



## holeycow

Uggggg!!! Wtf! Sideways again. Sheeesh.

Wifey found a green caterpillar on the beans yesterday. We released him into the wild..He was not a typical caterpillar that we normally see.


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## Stonesforbrains

I agree with over mature. First time growing Boston pickling variety and have had a few that were missed when harvesting and when I found them later they were huge and yellow. The cucumber was still firm and not too bitter when I cut the yellow ones up. Wife thought they were bitter so I just put the slices in vinegar with onion and ate them that way.


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## lone wolf




----------



## holeycow

TNTreeHugger said:


> This is beautiful!
> I need one just like this.
> 
> View attachment 844862



Thanks! It turned out allright. I'd never bent 2" tubing before..the hardest part really was trying to join cross tubes together securely. With the Covid going on, some things were difficult to get, so I improvised. As usual, everything was available in the States, but much less so in Canada.

I will do a few things different next time, but this is good for a while.


----------



## lone wolf

holeycow said:


> Thanks! It turned out allright. I'd never bent 2" tubing before..the hardest part really was trying to join cross tubes together securely. With the Covid going on, some things were difficult to get, so I improvised. As usual, everything was available in the States, but much less so in Canada.
> 
> I will do a few things different next time, but this is good for a while.


Stuff is hard to get here lots and lots of things are.


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## holeycow

Yup, bent them myself. Most of the "kits" are inferior. Smaller diameter tubing, thin wall, not much bracing or Hold-down devices, etc. Imo, anyway.


----------



## holeycow




----------



## lone wolf

holeycow said:


> View attachment 844947


Why do the pics do that ? What are you sending them from?


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## Stonesforbrains

TNTreeHugger said:


> Nice looking cukes!
> 
> What would make them small and round, like lemons though?


Not sure about what would cause the weird ones. We had a lot of different rain patterns. Dryer than normal spring and wetter than normal July. With the rains at the driest half of July, started seeing the funky looking cucumbers, short fat, normal girth but 90 degree crooked and such. Weird rains stopped and went back on the regular watering schedule and the crop went normal. Did miracle grow plant food, left the box outside in a rain storm and that crap turned to pink mushy soup. Threw it away and tried a organic plant food, cheaper than the miracle grow crap, all the plants have taken off. Tomatoes, cucumbers, green beans, beets, pumpkin, and watermelon. All growing like gang busters. I am not sure if it’s the weather or the plant food. Like the results though so ain’t gonna complain. My grandmother before she died always said to plant one seed for each, God, the Earth and for you. Works well for me and my family and our garden has been bountiful. Tonight’s tomato harvest with today’s pickle canning in the background.


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## Del_

Proper pollination is key to growing cucumbers - Growing A Greener World®


These cucumbers are likely the result of poor pollination. It’s a very common problem with cucumbers. Small cucumbers will form on the female blossom but without being sufficiently pollinated they […]




www.growingagreenerworld.com




.


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## holeycow

I will try the horizontal way next time..


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## holeycow

We have a garter snake and lots of spiders hunting in the greenhouse! Excellent.


----------



## holeycow




----------



## holeycow

Guarding the lettuce


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## lone wolf

holeycow said:


> View attachment 848014


Indica?


----------



## holeycow




----------



## holeycow

****. Forgot. Sideways.


----------



## lone wolf

holeycow said:


> ****. Forgot. Sideways.


Now I see why!


----------



## holeycow

See the snake. We just startled each other. She's running away..sometimes she just sits and watches.

corn is almost touching the roof now.


----------



## lone wolf




----------



## holeycow

Bad bear.


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## holeycow

Thanks, but we have no talent whatsoever. We do have lots of old poop though.

Poop helps a lot.


----------



## Marco

Father goes down the road and resorts the pick out bin.


----------



## holeycow

lone wolf said:


> Indica?



No idea. Just outdoor homegrown weed. It's a lot less robust in the greenhouse. Taller, skinnier, wimpier. we'll see.

mild. Not stinky. Just the way I like it for occasional use. I don't know wth I'm going to do with all of it, actually.

I'm way more excited about the corn. I saw silks today!


----------



## holeycow

We have been battling caterpillars and slugs a bit in the greenhouse, as well as aphids. Also, we don't (can't) effectively pollinate the cucs by hand because we have things a little (perhaps a lot) too crowded.

So, we've been catching lady bugs and bumble bees like crazy to put them in greenhouse jail for a while. Together with lots of existing spiders and other bugs and the coming-and-going snake we hope we'll get a balance. 

what eats slugs?

how are your cucs doing TNT?


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## holeycow

Both my wife and I have forgotten to pick up beer the last times we were in town. Our plan is to feed the slimy buggers beer.

feed your cucs epsom salts. Yes. Epsom salts. About a tablespoon or two per quart of water. Magnesium. They will like that. Especially while flowering. Worth a try. Keep the soil moist. Do your pots have drain holes? Water them until they start to drain. Fish fertilizer never hurts in normal amounts.., but magnesium sulphate (epsom salts) will help almost for sure at the flowering stage.

as for catching bugs, well you just catch them. In your hands, in a jar, whatever. Bumblebees and ladybugs are docile and slow-ish. Easy to catch.

so are garter snakes easy to catch. Easy-ish.


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## Del_

I just planted cukes for the third time. They are up just a couple of inches.


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## holeycow

Get poop


----------



## Del_

TNTreeHugger said:


> I did a second planting of a few seeds too.
> I think since this batch looks so pitiful, I'll start over with fresh soil and see what happens.
> What kind did you plant? What do you have them growing in/on?
> Did you have any the first and second planting?



We are growing Markenmore80 this year.

Yes, the first two planting did well but the plants get disease easy so we succession plant. We are on our 5 planting of squash and green beans.

We grow in the soil and have about 3,000 sq. ft. of garden.


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## holeycow

We just had a snack; steamed green and yellow beans with butter. Mmmmm.

do you know what's in those canned foods? Neither do I.

get poop and your thumb will naturally get greener. Get poop from someone who doesnt use a bunch of chemicals in their animal production...


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## holeycow

Or especially boys


----------



## holeycow

TNTreeHugger said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw a ladybug, or a bumble bee.



. I can't even imagine not seeing a bumblebee. Wth?

flowers. Flowers bring good, happy bugs. Almost any kind of flowers...clover, alfalfa, etc,etc,etc.


----------



## TNTreeHugger

.


----------



## holeycow

Well, wild violets are nice too. And bees DO like the sunshine.


----------



## farmer steve

holeycow said:


> We have been battling caterpillars and slugs a bit in the greenhouse, as well as aphids. Also, we don't (can't) effectively pollinate the cucs by hand because we have things a little (perhaps a lot) too crowded.
> 
> So, we've been catching lady bugs and bumble bees like crazy to put them in greenhouse jail for a while. Together with lots of existing spiders and other bugs and the coming-and-going snake we hope we'll get a balance.
> 
> what eats slugs?
> 
> how are your cucs doing TNT?


What type of cukes are you growing? Parthenocarpic types will produce fruit without pollination from bugs.


----------



## holeycow

That's a big word! Excellent. 

my wife has been telling me that the last couple of days.

Idk, and the seed can is not handy..I just tried to find the seed packs. They were not in THAT can. Shoot. Wifey knows....she's just getting ready to start gathering up boxes to start extracting honey today. Mmmmmm.

anyway, thanks for the interest and the help.

some old english, some weird curly ones, and some pickle ones 

the bumblebees are working on them pretty good the last couple of days.

does anybody know what eats slugs? Our slugs are tiny little things, maybe up to 3/8" max.

would a garter snake eat escargot?


----------



## lone wolf

holeycow said:


> That's a big word! Excellent.
> 
> my wife has been telling me that the last couple of days.
> 
> Idk, and the seed can is not handy..
> 
> some old english, some curly ones, and some pickle ones
> 
> the bumblebees are working on them pretty good the last couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Make Beer Traps for Slugs
> 
> 
> Beer traps lure slugs to an alcoholic end during night hours, when the pests are out and about grazing on your plants. Attracted by the scent of the yeast in beer, slugs climb inside beer traps and eventually drown. Beer traps, however, provide only partial control of slugs. Besides making and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gardenguides.com


----------

